
Apple v. Samsung: More Unredacted Documents Surface - DanBC
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20121004050859829
======
DanBC
Groklaw has quite a lot of detail about the jury foreman and his bankruptcy.

It's really rather unsavoury, drawing all sorts of implications and making a
number of unpleasant semi-accusations.

That's disappointing. A stupid patent case is stupid and there is plenty to
discuss there, without dragging someone through the mud for something they did
in their past.

~~~
cloudwalking
Groklaw brings up these points because they're relevant to the case, not to
"drag him through the mud." The prosecution needs to convince the jury beyond
a reasonable doubt, WITHOUT preconceived notions of any kind. This jury
foreman had history with patents that he brought to the jury which influenced
their decision. That, by definition, is not a fair trial.

~~~
cube13
Which does place a lot of questions with what Samsung's legal team was doing
during the jury selection. One of the questions asked of him was whether or
not he had obtained a patent. He answered in the affirmative, and that should
have been enough for Samsung's team to consider him a potentially biased
witness. I've personally seen potential jurors thrown out for less of a reason
when I had jury duty.

~~~
debacle
He lied (or at the very least was not entirely truthful) during jury
selection. Samsung can't account for that.

~~~
lutusp
Well, under the standard oath, to which people are sworn when offering
testimony, not providing the whole truth counts as lying. It's cases like this
that justify the wording of the oath ("the truth, the whole truth, and nothing
but the truth").

------
mikeryan
I'm sorry but didn't Samsung have a legal team at this trial as well? I'm not
sure why all the hate for Apple in this post . Their legal team did their job.
Its Samsung's legal team's job to parse the statements correctly for the Jury
(I really don't know, but do they still have access to the guy who wrote these
emails?)

~~~
shardling
If you've been following the case, there were several times when Samsung was
unable to file responses due to some sort of time restriction. I have no idea
if that's because Samsung fucked up or not -- it was groklaw's interpretation
that the judge was being much more strict than is the norm on these matters.

------
rayiner
I thought there were going to be some analysis of some documents, then it
veered off into discussing how much the jury foreman made and how his wife
didn't work and what he spent on what...

~~~
DanBC
There's a bit of analysis at the end of the post but the stuff about the
foreman is unpleasant.

~~~
shardling
I would say there's more than a bit of analysis. It's a long post.

------
AllenKids
Now I can say I vomit at groklow's general direction without any reservation.

